# I have two of these



## stemp143 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hunyadi janos saxelhiners bitterquelle bottles how much are they worth


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 6, 2012)

not much, very common 5-10 i think..i like the color and whittle on those...


----------



## LC (Jun 6, 2012)

Vet common indeed . I have one of those and like it very much , love the whittle effect . Price about right , I have seen them go for around five to ten .


----------

